# autobrite magifoam or super snow foam



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

As above what is best as in about to buy the group buy sf lance, and im either going for 5l of magifoam or 10l of super snow foam, thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either or really, both work well.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Do i may as well go for super snow foam for £2 more and get 5l more, + ill have a free 500ml magifoam


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

magifoam is the better foam tbh i currently have SSF in the van and il be going back to magifoam


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Whats the difference strongey?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Magifoam.










Super Snow Foam.










A picture speaks better than words.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Magifoam! bloody love it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thicker foam isn't always a good thing though. yes magifoam is good but I've found others (that may not be as thick) to work just as well, if not better..


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

That's right, but it needs to be thick enough to stay on the car long enough to soak the grit and dirt up, but runny enough to run off the car with it, and I find SSF just falls off in a couple of minutes


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Anybody know if the group buys still running, looked early and it seemed to be, so placed my order just and then went back on it and its locked or something?

Hellp pleasee !!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

JackLeach said:


> Anybody know if the group buys still running, looked early and it seemed to be, so placed my order just and then went back on it and its locked or something?
> 
> Hellp pleasee !!!


Message and ask you may get a bit of a refund or something. He's always been sound


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## malky007 (Oct 5, 2006)

I know what I'm buying now


----------

